# Cub lowboy info



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Anyone have any experience with cub lowboys? I have seen a couple for sale here and there and was thinking about checking em out


----------



## tractorman14 (May 2, 2013)

ben70b said:


> Anyone have any experience with cub lowboys? I have seen a couple for sale here and there and was thinking about checking em out


You will love a cub lo boy i have a 154 it has a 60 inch deck it is a very well machine and is very dependable its mower deck does a great job i would recommend this tractor


----------



## vintage56 (Jun 18, 2013)

THANKS for the reply.
Been looking at LoBoys too
JML


----------



## buggyman (Jul 7, 2013)

I see there is a couple months between posts on this topic but if still active I have a couple comments.
I own a low boy 185 and have had it a couple of months so feel qualified to compare it to other tractors. I have three tractors all about the same size and all with 60 inch decks. I have a low boy, a power king/economy and a newer kubota. The low boy and economy are almost exactly the same frame sizes. The low boy is rated at 13 or 14 hp I think and the economy at 18. Both tractors are late 70's models with hydrolics. Considering power, the economy will out pull the low boy any day, however let's remember it is rated at 4 more hp. Both do a very good job mowing as they both have 3 blade mowers. I do prefer to use the low boy over the economy in almost every instance. The low boy has the feel of a more modern tractor than the economy and is more user friendly (comfortable). I like the lower center of gravity of the 185 and love to listen to the little 4 cylinder run. The economy has a shorter turning radius by at least a couple feet which is always handy. I prefer to use it in the spring for plowing, disking, harrowing, etc. I don't like the design of getting on and off of either tractor as it is necessary to move around the steering wheel but that is pretty typical of most tractors of that era.
Mike


----------

